# Quebec teaching qualification.



## Debbie UK (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm looking for information about Quebec teaching qualifications. I'm presently applying to teacher train in secondary music. I'm presently in the UK, but I want to move to Quebec (Matane / Rimouski region) I have my music degree and have taught privately which is very different to teaching in a classroom. In the UK there is a GTP course which allows you to train and earn a salary whilst you gain your QTS. However I've read that QTS is not acceptable in some countries as a teaching qualification. 

Does anyone know whether there is something similar in Quebec where you can train and earn a salary? 

Another problem is that I am probably classed as intermediate in French as I've only been learning French for a year. 

The other option I was considering was whether it would be better to consider teaching English as a first subject? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

